# myster vs. fogger



## mikecrowder23 (Feb 25, 2010)

chewie my 42" black and white argentine for jam x purdy is having trouble shedding and i'm almost positive that it is due to the humidity which i can't keep consistent above 60 percent. I want to get something for her but my wife in her infininite wisdom seems to think that a myster would work better than a fogger this post is to either shut me up or shut her up and the quicker i can get a difinitive answer the quicker i can go out and buy my little girl her new addition. thanks


----------



## nemo66 (Feb 25, 2010)

i would think that a mister would have a higher level of humidity but a forger with proper manual misting twice a day or so would be just as good and in the long run would be cheaper.


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 25, 2010)

I use the REptifogger for Lucky's 7' long enclosure and it keeps the humidity at 80% with no extra misting necessary. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.randtpetsupply.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.randtpetsupply.com/</a><!-- m --> has it for the best price.

I do put a drop of bacteriostat for humidifiers in the bottle each time though to make sure that bacteria doesn't build up. I also use filtered water in it.


----------



## goodtimes (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't have either. I use ecoearth for substrate. Every ten days or so I take out the water bowl, hide and such so there is just the ecoearth. Then I dump in hot water and mix until all is nice and moist. The hide stays moist much longer than the rest of the enclosure. Samus buries himself every night and never has the slightest bit of trouble sheding. 

So to answer your question, I think a myster would wet the enclosure better.

On the other hand, if you had the substrate nice and moist to begin with a fogger may prevent all from drying out and keep an ambient humidity level better.

I guess I don't have the answer at all.....hahaha.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 25, 2010)

i use a mister in achilles enclosure and the humidity stays at 70+ i also use one for my green iguana too he seems to like it


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 25, 2010)

I believe that a fogger would more efficiently increase humidity... as humidity is a measure of water vapor int he air and fog is water vapor...

A mister would likly add more water to the enclosure though, which means there is more water available to then evaporate into vapor/humidity...

As mentinoed, if the substrate is considerably dry, it will suck the moisture out of the air preventing either method from increasing the humidity as desired....

Like Goodtimes, I often pour warm water directly into the mulch and then turn it over. There is some risk in doing this as bacteria, mildew, etc could form. While my Tegu is freeroaming I thoroughly turn over th emulch at least twice a week.


If it is somehow important to determine who is right and who is wrong in your debate with your wife... first off I suggest telling her she's right. The rest of the week will just go better... But ultimeately I don't think either one could be lableed "better", instead whichever one put a larger volume of water into the tank will increase the humidity more... The fogger has the advantage of instantly making humidity. But any water added to the warm tank will likely evaporate and become humidity and the mister (probably) has the potential to put more water in the enclosure. But that would depend on how the individual system was set up...


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 26, 2010)

Toby_H said:


> If it is somehow important to determine who is right and who is wrong in your debate with your wife... first off I suggest telling her she's right. The rest of the week will just go better...



ROFL!!! :rofl 

I wish my bf would get this concept!!


----------



## cornking4 (Feb 26, 2010)

ashesc212 said:


> I use the REptifogger for Lucky's 7' long enclosure and it keeps the humidity at 80% with no extra misting necessary. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.randtpetsupply.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.randtpetsupply.com/</a><!-- m --> has it for the best price.
> 
> I do put a drop of bacteriostat for humidifiers in the bottle each time though to make sure that bacteria doesn't build up. I also use filtered water in it.



One reptifogger really keeps the humidity up for the entire enclosure? How often do you have to fill it?


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 27, 2010)

cornking4 said:


> ashesc212 said:
> 
> 
> > I use the REptifogger for Lucky's 7' long enclosure and it keeps the humidity at 80% with no extra misting necessary. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.randtpetsupply.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.randtpetsupply.com/</a><!-- m --> has it for the best price.
> ...



Every 1.5 days and that is on the low-to medium setting. BUT - I don't have mulch sucking up the moisture in the air right now so I will let you know if that is still true when I get mulch. Lucky has been mulchless for a good portion of his life because he kept ingesting it and it was causing problems. Now that he is bigger we are going to give it back to him as soon as the snow and ice is off of Agway's mulch piles.


----------



## cornking4 (Feb 27, 2010)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/blog/2008/06/creating-a-terrarium-fogger/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/blog/ ... um-fogger/</a><!-- m -->

I think I'll do this and put it on a timer to go off every couple hours. Four times the capacity for half the price!!


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks all we bought the fogger and hope it will arrive soon. I told her she was right regardless 'cause i can never win that war..lol and i meant that she is a jam x white not purdy excuse the mistake. but i am very excited to try it out and i will definitely post my findings.


----------



## HorseCaak (Mar 31, 2010)

I know I'm late on this thread but I use the Fogger. I tried the mister 1st and let me tell you, IT IS GARBAGE! It soaks the substrate and doesn't mist at all; it's more of a squirter... Go with the fogger with a HygroTherm by ZooMed. It's a pricey combo but the best money spent on my enclosure.. If you don't have the HygroTherm, the fogger will never shut off... Also, added bonus, the Fogger water container is compatible with soda bottles so you can switch it for a 2 liter bottle so it needs less filling trips... ;-)

Cheers,
BLAIR


----------



## Adam87 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ive been depating my self to get a myster or a fogger i'll probably go with the the reptifogger


----------



## wyattroa (Mar 31, 2010)

im sold on the reptifogger because of you guys now. Might have to get two. One for the tegu and another for the Chameleon my wife doesn't want me to get..lol


----------



## HorseCaak (Mar 31, 2010)

Adam87 said:


> Ive been depating my self to get a myster or a fogger i'll probably go with the the reptifogger



ReptiFogger *WITH* HygroTherm. You need the combo otherwise it will never shut off.

Here are the links to help you all out.
Google them after to find $$$ deals. They are expensive in local stores!

ReptiFogger by ZooMed
http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/E...lZ29yeSI7czoxNzoiV2F0ZXIgQWNjZXNzb3JpZXMiO30=

HygroTherm by ZooMed
http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/E...lZ29yeSI7czoxNzoiV2F0ZXIgQWNjZXNzb3JpZXMiO30=


Cheers,
-BLAIR


----------



## cornking4 (Mar 31, 2010)

What about hooking hose up to a cool mist humidifier on a timer? Larger capacity, finer drop size, overall cheaper.


----------



## HorseCaak (Mar 31, 2010)

cornking4 said:


> What about hooking hose up to a cool mist humidifier on a timer? Larger capacity, finer drop size, overall cheaper.



A Timer won't do the job. Unless you can find a timer that can turn on for 1 minute and then off, and then back on later for 1 minute, then off, which I can almost guarantee you won't find. You'll just be left with the hassle of over-saturating the substrate or causing respiratory infections from too much humidity. Also, the ReptiFogger has a control knob to adjust the amount of humid-fog is released. I keep mine on low always, and during shed I raise it to high.

Also, the ReptiFogger canister is compatible with water bottles so you can use a 2 liter bottle if you wish (It comes with a 1 liter bottle). I have but where mine is located it won't fit the height of the bottle. I haven't tried a 3 liter bottle either, might be too heavy, but might not be also. The Fogger also emits "Fog." You can't get any finer of drop size than that. The HabbiMist is the one that sucks and squirts your tank (not a fine mist at all!) and saturates the substrate.

***Update: I saw your link to instructions for making a mister. I guess that would work if you set it to mist 2-3 times a day, rather than to keep a steady 60-80% humidity intermittent cycle like my setup has based on the sensor control. So your way would work if you have the time and patience. ;-) My way works if you have the money and value your free time. 
:cheers


----------



## Cshelt11 (Nov 24, 2020)

HorseCaak said:


> I know I'm late on this thread but I use the Fogger. I tried the mister 1st and let me tell you, IT IS GARBAGE! It soaks the substrate and doesn't mist at all; it's more of a squirter... Go with the fogger with a HygroTherm by ZooMed. It's a pricey combo but the best money spent on my enclosure.. If you don't have the HygroTherm, the fogger will never shut off... Also, added bonus, the Fogger water container is compatible with soda bottles so you can switch it for a 2 liter bottle so it needs less filling trips... ;-)
> 
> Cheers,
> BLAIR


If it's threaded for a 2 liter bottle I wonder how hard it would be to put a fitting into a 5 gallon bucket and make even less filling.


----------



## Zyn (Nov 25, 2020)

This threads like 10 years old ><


----------



## Cshelt11 (Dec 1, 2020)

Zyn said:


> This threads like 10 years old ><


Not quite figured out the forums yet . I'll try to check the dates next time.


----------

